# I have a 2002 Altima 2.5 with oil leak



## theskater101388 (Mar 4, 2010)

It seems I have an oil leak coming from this sensor on the side of the motor. Was wondering what it was (maybe a crank or cam sensor?) and what exactly is behind it or sealing it? Was gonna tear into it and see what’s up but didn’t want to unbolt it and tear a gasket or something and make it undriveable just yet without knowing what I’m gettin into. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Upon examination of the picture, it looks like it's the engine coolant temperature sensor. If so, it uses a round copper gasket for sealing.


----------



## theskater101388 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think my arrow drawing is just bad, it’s not the sensor that looks like it’s on a bit of an angle and going in near the coolant hoses, it’s the one above it that is perpendicular with the motor


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OK, then going up is the camshaft position sensor that sits just above the engine coolant temperature sensor. The sensor itself may be leaking or the O-ring may be bad.


----------



## theskater101388 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright cool, I feel like I replaced something on the back of the motor a while back, was that the CRANK position sensor I guess it was, and this one on the side is the CAM position sensor?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/altima-2002-4265

Merry Christmas! This will be useful for you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rogoman said:


> going up is the camshaft position sensor that sits just above the engine coolant temperature sensor. The sensor itself may be leaking or the O-ring may be bad.





theskater101388 said:


> Alright cool, I feel like I replaced something on the back of the motor a while back, was that the CRANK position sensor I guess it was, and this one on the side is the CAM position sensor?


The camshaft position sensor that sits just above the engine coolant temperature sensor mounts on the back of the cylinder head. On a QR25DE 2.5 engine such as yours, the crankshaft position sensor is located on the right side of the block down by the starter. You can see it if you look down along the firewall next to the brake cylinder; it's way down there.


----------

